# Post blue/green guitars!!!



## JosephAOI (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey guys, I've been seriously craving a guitar or two that's blue/green/teal/oceanburst/whatever so please help me feed mine (And Misha's) GAS!


----------



## Psionic (Jun 5, 2014)

oops just seen its in the 7 string section anyways the Aqua burst pretty nice.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 5, 2014)

Blue???


----------



## alvaro89 (Jun 5, 2014)

Another green one here. BTW it is for sale at the moment here on Marketplace...


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Zado (Jun 5, 2014)

This is because this forum keeps ignoring USA Schecs


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm a bit of a sucker for a green guitar.


----------



## Spamspam (Jun 5, 2014)

Carvin SCB7, deep aquaburst over burl.


----------



## Erockomania (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## cacborg (Jun 6, 2014)

My first custom job.


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Jun 6, 2014)

Skervesen Raptor 8 String


----------



## pylyo (Jun 6, 2014)

mine 2 babes...


----------



## protest (Jun 6, 2014)

Some Tom Anderson's





































And this one is mine


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 6, 2014)

JosephAOI said:


>



Holy fudge, whose dead body do I have to step over to get at that?! I don't remember seeing an NGD for it.


----------



## fortisursus (Jun 6, 2014)

Here are some blue/green guitars I've had. (Only have the last one now, but all were great guitars)

RG-3120





Mayones Regius





KxK Sii-7(sorry don't have a good pic of it)


----------



## oracles (Jun 6, 2014)

My main baby





Backup to main baby





New addition





My biggest trade regret  






And my incoming RAN I'm way too excited for


----------



## Jlang (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## DslDwg (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## crg123 (Jun 6, 2014)

Mine's . Elm burl top with emerald green satin/acrylic finish


----------



## loqtrall (Jun 6, 2014)

My two most favorite blue guitars of all time:

Chris Letchford's old Sherman "Blue Bomber" and Bulb's Laguna Seca Blue Jackson.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 7, 2014)

And one more of this one because its the perfect shade of blue


----------



## Samark (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## dc_player (Jun 8, 2014)

Blue/green (Dragonburst)





Teal:


----------



## broj15 (Jun 8, 2014)

haven't posted picks of my sf420 with the new bridge and this thread reminded me to do so


----------



## Veritech Zero (Jun 8, 2014)

Not sure what color Charvel calls this one (it is very similar to the Carvin dragonburst), but I think it fits


----------



## JordanStGodard (Jun 8, 2014)

So many beautiful guitars!


----------



## Zado (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 8, 2014)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE this thread!!


----------



## ah_graylensman (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## tm20 (Jun 9, 2014)

these guitars are beautiful (and i'll never be able to afford one )


----------



## pylyo (Jun 9, 2014)

Better pic this time...


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jun 9, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## Klaptrap (Jun 9, 2014)

http://imgur.com/UCxicLV

Schecter Coupe, my baby gurl


----------



## Fiction (Jun 9, 2014)

My RG7620 Refinish, although It's now Sanded back down and stored away in my closet for when inspiration hits me again. It was inspired by Letchfords blue Sherman, man I would love to track that thing down as I believe he sold it, I would buy it in a heartbeat.

Also my Oakland Axe Factory 7 is a blue denim fade.


----------



## Thyrif (Jun 9, 2014)

That carved top skerv raptor ff is awesome!

This is my baby


----------



## Alice AKW (Jun 9, 2014)

I've got one of these on the way to me.


----------



## amberawakening (Jun 12, 2014)

Does this count?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 12, 2014)

Some of mine (and some I used to own):


----------



## NickS (Jun 12, 2014)

Mine. Pics could be better, but this is all I got.


----------



## tupesaku (Jun 13, 2014)

Here's my only kinda green...slime green


----------



## Zado (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Jemp (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Kunu (Jun 13, 2014)

My PRS Custom 24 Artist


----------



## Scrubface05 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## ShreddyESP (Jun 13, 2014)

My Daemoness Cimmerian "Singularity" 7


----------



## greeny (Jun 14, 2014)

Scrubface05 said:


>


Ooh is this yours? I have the exact same colour on my JP6. 
























Your photos give a way better representation of the colour, love how differently it shows up depending on the light though. Excuse the blatant iPhone pictures.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 14, 2014)

My current lineup of blue and green guitars...






From left to right: PRS Tremonti 10-top, Music Man Petrucci JPX, G&L ASAT, Carvin 727


----------



## NeoTheMaggot (Jun 14, 2014)

Past guitars that fit the bill, starting from oldest to newest:

























possibly my biggest regret letting this go, first refinish job (it sucked) but man, it was probably my one of my favorite playing guitars ever, and with the d activators it sounded huge.








This one too, i super regret this one. The burst bucker pros made this thing just destroy.






















This pictures kills me now, to think i had not one, but 2 7421xl's at one point such a fool.





Current guitars that fit the bill:









my snare just because hey, it's green.


























close up


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 14, 2014)

My old teles:













Aaron's Photos:


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2014)

Loch ness green ibanezes incoming


----------



## Rock4ever (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Spamspam (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Light121 (Jun 14, 2014)

My warmoth!


----------



## chopeth (Jun 14, 2014)

So beautiful guitars! I feel shame publishing mine, blue as it is


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 14, 2014)

Scrubface05 said:


>



You have my old JP! The ding at the tip of the headstock matches.


----------



## InVinoVeritasXXX (Jun 15, 2014)

It's a seven, but not a seven!


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Jun 15, 2014)

.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 15, 2014)

When it comes to posting blue guitars, I always go back to this:





















Though this one is also nice:


----------



## teddy_baca (Jun 15, 2014)

May not be as nice as the others but the top is nice at least :]


----------



## bigfoot200 (Jun 15, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> My old teles:



man i love surf green. i really want a nice custom strat in surf green with a rosewood board and a tortoise shell scratch plate


----------



## Scrubface05 (Jun 15, 2014)

greeny said:


> Ooh is this yours? I have the exact same colour on my JP6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yours appears to be a bit more of the sky blue my friend 
Still beautiful though!
Mine is a Teal Pearl


----------



## greeny (Jun 16, 2014)

Scrubface05 said:


> Yours appears to be a bit more of the sky blue my friend
> Still beautiful though!
> Mine is a Teal Pearl


Ah it's not the same colour then. Yeah mine's a weird colour, lake tahoe blue run from 2011. Looks sky blue in certain lights and similar to yours in others. Awesome colour on yours too.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 16, 2014)

Here's my teal Skervy. 





You want to see guitars that are blue/green or all shades of blue and all shades of green?

Edit: What the heck, here's an all green one, too. My radiation green DC800....


----------



## Psionic (Jun 16, 2014)

Since there are some 6 strings in here as well im gonna throw in this:





Its blue and green depending from where you look on it  im trying to sell one of these at the moment together with a red chameleon one and when i take pictures for somebody i always think about keeping it.


----------



## GhostHost (Jun 16, 2014)

Exquisite.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jun 16, 2014)

More blue-ish green daemoness goodness!


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2014)

Just for good measure too since my college graduation is coming up this year and I'll most likely be assisted in getting one big purchase for my accomplishment, without a doubt will be close to one of these.


















already started saving regardless


----------



## RuffeDK (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Dommak89 (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## tupesaku (Jun 17, 2014)

Man I've been hunting on one of those Washburn WM526's forever...that is awesome!!!


----------



## AboutBlank (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## jay moth (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## rifftrauma (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Semi-pro (Jun 18, 2014)

Mayorgasmic!











(Still don't know how to not include the thumbnails of attachments, sry...)


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 18, 2014)

Holy shit, that Setius ^^


----------



## AdamRogo (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## munizfire (Jun 21, 2014)

This thread is BAD for my GAS. Please excuse me while I fap. 

I know it's not a great guitar, but this Agile's color is driving me crazy (in a good way) 
- Edit: The one I wanted to link already sold, so the link was taken down, but it's not THAT different from this one.


----------



## Zado (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## clubshred (Jun 23, 2014)

I have to throw in my Caribbean Burst sig model from McNaught Guitars. I like this thread!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jun 23, 2014)

Zado that entire post is just...


----------



## Neilzord (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Fiction (Jun 24, 2014)

Everytime I see guitars on rocks I cringe, even if my conscience tells me theres rags under there.

But that is just ....ing cruel


----------



## Rap Hat (Jun 24, 2014)

This thread is making me want an emerald green guitar now... THANKS GUYS !


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 24, 2014)

Fiction said:


> Everytime I see guitars on rocks I cringe, even if my conscience tells me theres rags under there.
> 
> But that is just ....ing cruel



I've put $1000+ guitars directly on concrete to take pictures before, come at me bro


----------



## stevexc (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Fiction (Jun 24, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> I've put $1000+ guitars directly on concrete to take pictures before, come at me bro


----------



## Desolate1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Here are my green contributions. I will try and get some better pictures up if it ever quits raining so I can take them outside and take some pictures in good lighting.


----------



## Taylord (Jun 24, 2014)

Bam


----------



## Omrat (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 1, 2014)

Here's my sweet baby


----------



## Ianus (Aug 6, 2014)

Dunno if I attached these pics right, but some of the coolest blue guitars around in my opinion


----------



## Chris O (Aug 6, 2014)

My humble contribution:


----------



## redlol (Aug 6, 2014)

Palm Bay do some nice work. Would love to see them make a neck thru 7 string.


----------



## jbailes (Aug 6, 2014)

it may not be as sexy as the previous posts, but at least it's mine.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Aug 6, 2014)

I've got these two at home - 











And I've got this one on Layaway at the local GC


----------



## Black43 (Aug 7, 2014)

Every time I see that Bulb-esque aquaburst, my GAS grows more and more...


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 8, 2014)

no blue... plenty of green.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 8, 2014)

*prepares to be severely outclassed and yelled at for posting this in the wrong section*

This is my only blue guitar.


----------



## Jlang (Aug 8, 2014)

Mike, that kawasaki green ESP is the reason I live.

You ....ing lucky ....


----------



## chris9 (Aug 9, 2014)

Jlang said:


>



wow wow i love this guitar its just beautiful!!!!


----------



## Vrollin (Aug 9, 2014)

Sometimes looks green, some times looks pale blue....


----------



## Rylynn (Aug 9, 2014)

I think i'm the only one here who gets bored with figured tops & trans finishes


----------



## Grif (Aug 9, 2014)

I dont want to flood the post with pictures so ill just post a link to a gallery of my fav blue guitars Blue guitars - Imgur


----------



## Tommy (Aug 9, 2014)

Ta da! There needs to be more green guitars in the world.





And also I used to own this one.


----------



## Ludo95 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Infused1 (Aug 13, 2014)

my blue contribution.


----------



## Skygoneblue (Aug 13, 2014)

7stringDemon said:


>



WHAT THE FVCK!? Whose guitar is this!?


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 13, 2014)

I love Blue/Green 









Shad


----------



## isispelican (Aug 13, 2014)

www.scottfrench.com/i/Finished Customs/Austin Amberg's Bowable SF3 Guitar/90-austin


----------



## SammerX (Aug 13, 2014)

My Suhr Modern:


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Aug 13, 2014)

Infused1 said:


> my blue contribution.



Is that a custom? I don't remember ever seeing a blue 007


----------



## BangandBreach (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## jerm (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Veritech Zero (Aug 19, 2014)

Still putting this one together, all that's left are electronics and a NGD post


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Aug 19, 2014)

This thread makes me want my first 7 back. I don't remember which model number it was, but it was the first RG model that Ibanez starting selling in the late 90's. It was a dark blue with little sparkly bits in the paint. It also had a flamed maple neck... scarf jointed but still cool. I ended up putting EMG 707s in it when they first came out, which I regretted as soon as soon as I heard them. Not trying to hate on EMG fans, I just don't like the way they sound. After talking about it, I miss it even more.


----------



## Zado (Aug 19, 2014)

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Is that a custom? I don't remember ever seeing a blue 007



Yep,it's a damn awesome 007 custom shop


----------



## Klzow (Aug 21, 2014)

I just finished building my blue guitar!


----------



## JustinG60 (Aug 21, 2014)

here's my baby, just got it today!!!

Carvin SCB7


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Aug 30, 2014)

Bumpin with new pictures of my pair of Ibby SZ520s!


----------



## oracles (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## SkullCrusher (Aug 31, 2014)

Why not combine both?


----------



## DaltonH (Aug 31, 2014)

green/blue you say?


----------



## mnemman (Sep 1, 2014)

SkullCrusher said:


> Why not combine both?



@SkullCrusher. played that mayones in the epsom store. Very, very nice guitar indeed. Finish didn't do a lot for me but it was incredibly resonant. nearly ordered a Regius on the spot. Now looking for 2nd hand before going the full custom route....


----------



## SkullCrusher (Sep 2, 2014)

mnemman said:


> @SkullCrusher. played that mayones in the epsom store. Very, very nice guitar indeed. Finish didn't do a lot for me but it was incredibly resonant. nearly ordered a Regius on the spot. Now looking for 2nd hand before going the full custom route....



Awesome to hear man. I must say I very nearly bought that but I bought the regius 6 MM CW instead. Insanely good guitar.

Ive got my 5th mayones on order (regius 7 with negative blue fade to natural on quilt maple to top and a few extras). Absolutely love them,


----------



## Churchie777 (Sep 2, 2014)

Not the best of pics but better ones will come soon


----------



## Geysd (Feb 19, 2015)

oracles said:


> My main baby



Hey what model is this?

By the way love this thread, wish it would be "natural" instead of green 


edit: okay found the model, nevermind


----------



## nyxzz (Feb 19, 2015)

Geysd said:


> Hey what model is this?
> 
> By the way love this thread, wish it would be "natural" instead of green



Looks like an Ibanez RGA321 with a crunchlab in it.


----------



## Geysd (Feb 19, 2015)

Erockomania said:


>



Aw man yeah I love this from inner color to outer natural burst. It's so unique.


----------



## stuglue (Feb 21, 2015)

how about a bit of both?


----------



## dimitrio (Feb 21, 2015)

My first green guitar (not yet a 7 string though  )


----------



## Doombreed (Feb 22, 2015)

Also not a seven, but here is my LP standard


----------



## unscarred (Feb 22, 2015)

Here's my Modern


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Feb 23, 2015)

7stringDemon said:


>


Dude, what IS that?


----------



## morbidus (Feb 23, 2015)

I love the way the eerie dess swirl looks on the Rhoads model. So awesome.


----------



## Tzar27 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yay, I can finally be part of this thread! 



Pic slightly edited only to correct the damage my iPhone camera did to it  This is as close as I could get it to the real appearance without making it look like a movie still and you can't even see the wood grain... Oh well.



Shameless Instagram glamor shot because I can. This is actually the best representation of the nightburst that I can give without a better camera, but the rest of the guitar (notably the binding...) looks a little funky because of filters and such.


----------



## TheFranMan (Feb 24, 2015)

My Carvin DC727


----------



## Tzar27 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> Dude, what IS that?



The sexiest Jackson I've ever seen


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 26, 2015)

My next Carvin will be surf green, but the only blue/green guitar I currently own is my DKMG, and I don't even have a full photo of it  here's a side shot anyway 






Javier's old Carvin from South By So What? last year:






Also from that same day is the miracle known as Trent Hafdahl's LACS 8 From Hell:






Other various blue/green guitars I've had saved on my phone for a while. This isn't nearly all of them, just my favorites. 



















































Some basses, but I don't care  











Had to really zoom in for these, but Chris Letchford has the prettiest sparkly guitar in existence. 





















JB from August Burns Red's Tiffany Blue S series
















More to come!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 26, 2015)

...continued!

Devin Townsend=lucky bastard






















Stephen Carpenter=lucky bastard #2











Photoshop'd, but still gorgeous:


----------



## Nakon14 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've got a couple fun ones for this thread! Ended up selling the Acacia to fund my Knaggs Keya, the green Knaggs Choptank was my buddy's that he ended up swapping for the tuxedo Kenai in the last pic (he also has the green Kenai)


----------

